# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  Could you help me with translation?

## Dr.

So, in order to ask the quotas for the environment;  
I need the name and mail adress for;  
   1.HP Official Certified Vendor. ---> I will ask the quota for the Infra Servers and Printers. 
   2.Siemens Moscow. ----> I will ask the quota for Siemens Telephone switchboard HIPATH 3800.  
I really don't understand what qouta means in this sentence... Please help me!!!

----------


## chaika

The English makes no sense, must not be written by a native speaker. Any context you wouldn't mind sharing?

----------


## kamka

isn't quota here like the prices and costs?

----------


## Dr.

The full text is:  

> Dear Alig; 
> The actions for new office are below; 
> 1. Infra servers, Back up tape, 3 Network Printer (one of them is color) and UPS will be purchased(Ejderoğlu). (G. Ali will provide the configuration of the servers). 
> 2. Cabling of new office will be established as per user 2 data,1 phone, 1 UPS and 1 Common Electricity cables. Total 35-40 Users.(Ali) 
> 3. 4 ISDN PRI line will be provided for Back Up data line(Ali).
> 4. IP telephoniy Quota will be provided (Ali). (A. Ali will provide the configuration)
> 5. Quota for Siemens 3800 will be provided (Alex). (8 External lines, 48 internal lines, 1 IP Trunk Card).
> 6. Data line for new office will be provided. (Alex).   (R Alex will provide the adress and a telephone number)  
> So, in order to ask the quotas for the environment; 
> ...

----------


## chaika

Looks like it should be "quote", which is short for "price quotation." I usually provide my customers with a quote for the equipment or services they want to purchase.  This means I present them with a document listing the equipment/services, and the customer's cost for each.  
"quota" means http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/quota . 
Like I said, not written by a native.

----------

